# Excel keeps crashing



## raz (Jul 13, 2002)

Hi Guys

Need your help again

I am currently experiencing a problem with my
MS Excel. Each time I open a new document, on saving that document, the
program crashes. The only way I can use Excel is by reusing my existing
documents and renaming in order to save.

Please help me. I have tried rebooting my system on several occassions but
this problem persists.


----------



## Anne Troy (Feb 14, 1999)

1. Clean up your PC:

www.theofficeexperts.com/cleanyourpc.htm

2. Troubleshoot Excel:

www.theofficeexperts.com/excel.htm


----------

